# loving peak fos



## honor435 (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought sampler 10 1 ounce bottles for 20$, love the wild mt honey, sold 20 bars of that, love the brown sugar, smells up my bathroom, only have one of those left! Pink sugar ok, too sweet for me, jasmine very floral, peach- great, breakfast at tiffanys is caramel/maple is great. Very pleased with their oils, aromahaven has a lovespell that smells exactly like the lotion and is on clearance!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

That is great to know honour , I am glad you are happy with them.Your soap sounds divine .


----------



## carebear (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Peak FOs.  Nice because most I can use in my candles as well.


----------



## Deda (Jun 27, 2009)

Please excuse the hijack.



> You can't cure stupid.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 25, 2009)

*Does Wild Mtn. Honey discolor??*

Did the Wild Mtn. Honey discolor?

I was just doing a batch of oatmeal milk and honey soap, used the wild mtn. honey fo.  I had acheived light trace and was just stirring away.  The batch had turned this absolutely lovely butterscotch pudding color, sortof light orangeish.  I hadn't planned to color or anything, and I had actually never colored before, but was wanting to.

I had already added everything that you would think would accelerate trace, the honey, the FO, and the GSE.  It wasn't really accelerating too fast so I though maybe I had some time to have some fun and I had just received some brown oxide a couple of days ago, which I though would go really awesome with the pretty butterscotch color, so I decided to try a swirl. 

I ran downstairs, got the oxide, pulled out about a cup of soap, did my thing and got it into the mold in plenty of time.  (Miracle!!!)

The swirl or marlble or whatever you might call it actually doesn't look too bad for my first attempt, but as I'm looking at it, I'm thinking, if this FO goes real dark, the marbling is just going to disappear.

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 25, 2009)

I have liked every single oil that I have purchased from Peaks.  They are also quick shippers.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 25, 2009)

wild mt honey doesnt discolor, do you like the scent? i love it, stong though. try their birs of paradise, if you like coconut, yum! It does discolor, has van in it.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Honor.
I just peeked and it's dark as can be.  I'm hoping that's just the gel and that it'll lighten up when it cools, but i don't know.  Could be that me and color might not get along.  I can't stand the suspense.
Yes, it is potent.  My whole house smells like wild mtn honey right now.  Good thing I like it!!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 25, 2009)

Soaped Peaks Love Spell and Sweet Pea today.

 Very nice indeed.   

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Jul 25, 2009)

*x*

may i suggest 

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

the have a complete soapers review section and B & B section and a candle section listing  just about every supplier you could think of.

your input helps all soapers make more informed decisions on their purchases.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I used Peak's Baby Powder fragrance yesterday and it seemed weak in the bottle, so I used 1 oz ppo. It's only 1 day old, but weak.

Who sells the strongest/best Baby Powder fragrance?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update Honor!


----------



## wookie130 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am also a huge Peaks fan.  I started using their oils in my candles years ago, and have yet to try any in soap!  It's a great company...I've been tempted to soap their "Lilac" FO, as it's the BEST lilac scent I've ever sniffed!


----------

